# Ecran gris au démarrage



## Jackurgan (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'ai un gros problème avec mon iBook G4 de 2004 (version 10.4). Cela fait quelques jours qu'à l'allumage, le bruit "bong" retentit, le disque dur se met à travailler et les ventilateurs tournent, bref un démarrage tout à fait normal. Mais ensuite mon iBook reste obstinément bloqué sur l'écran gris de démarrage. Pas de pomme, de "roue qui tourne", rien. 

J'ai été sur le site d'apple support, et j'ai essayé de:
_Démarrer avec la touche "c" enfoncée avec le CD d'installation. Rien n'apparaît.
_Démarrer avec la touche majuscule (rien non plus)
_Commande+Option+P+R (l'ordinateur a redémarré mais l'écran est toujours gris)
_Et finalement majuscule, contrôle, option et bouton d'alimentation. Pas d'amélioration.

Mais malgré ces trois opérations, rien à faire, l'écran reste obstinément gris. Problème de matériel ou juste problème de logiciel, selon vous ? Je suis désespéré, mes cours vont bientôt commencer, et mon seul ordinateur refuse de fonctionner ! Au secours ! 

Jack

PS: La batterie est naze depuis plusieurs mois, je ne peux pas descendre en-dessous des 70 %, et j'avais aussi eu un problème de surchauffe cet été.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2009)

on va peut être essayer de ne pas disperser les réponses, un seul post suffit


----------



## oflorent (12 Septembre 2009)

Hello,
As-tu essayé de démarrer depuis le CD d'install de TIGER, de passer par utilitaire disque pour vérifier l'état de ton DD et faire les réparations nécessaires ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h35 ----------




Jackurgan a dit:


> J'ai été sur le site d'apple support, et j'ai essayé de:
> _Démarrer avec la touche "c" enfoncée avec le CD d'installation. Rien n'apparaît.
> _D



Là, c'est pas cool.
Ton écran reste toujours gris, rien ne se lance ??????

Il te reste uns solution : le mode TARGET via un autre mac.
Si cela fonctionne, tu pourras récupérer au minimum tes données, faire une ré-instal...
Si toujours écran gris....


----------

